# DIY Aquarium - Little Help Please



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

I want to build an aquarium and I have the following questions:

1. Length 60cm and width 30cm what height would look/work better?

2. Do I put the glasses together with special glue or with silicon?

3. Do I place the 4 sides on to the base or on the sides of the base?

4. Will 5mm of glass hold or do I need to use 6mm glass? 

5. Should the base glass be thicker than the rest?

Thanks


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Man, you have so many basic questions that I can tell you right now - building a glass box seems very easy but it is not. The only problem is that it may look like it will hold water and will hold water ok until one night it will split open.

Try to just buy it ready.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i agree, the damage will cost more than buying a simple readymade tank.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you for both your answers but I am willing to try and fail rather than no try at all. 

Maybe answering my questions would help me out.

Anyone?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

hadjici2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to build an aquarium and I have the following questions:
> 
> ...


1. I would go 30cm, but it is up to you.

2. Use special aquarium silicone

3. Put 4 side panels on the sides of the base. By having the vertical sheets of glass siliconed to the outside edge of the bottom pane, will give you a stronger tank.

4. This calculator is helped me with the glass thickness. 60x30x30 is about 14 gal. 5mm is thick enough. 
http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium

5. I would go same thickness.

When you glue glass together, just press them, not slide, or you end up with the bubbles in the seam and it will be a weak corner.




 Good luck


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Daniil for the help!

What if I went 60x30x45? Would I still use 5mm glass if I intend to do a rimelless tank?


----------



## bensr20det (Oct 30, 2011)

hadjici2 said:


> Thanks Daniil for the help!
> 
> What if I went 60x30x45? Would I still use 5mm glass if I intend to do a rimelless tank?


They gave the website they used to determin if it was thick enough. You should try the link. Much faster than them going to research your question.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

bensr20det said:


> They gave the website they used to determin if it was thick enough. You should try the link. Much faster than them going to research your question.


Ofcourse I have already tried this website but is one thing to build a tank based on calculations of a website that I have entered the parameters and its another thing to get a confirmation from an experienced hobbiest.

Thanks though...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Definitely put attach the sides to the edge of the base as Daniil suggested. Silicone does not have good sheer strength so by doing this you eliminate any bonds with strong sheer force on them once it is filled with water. It also looks nicer to have the front be one pane of glass.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

i suggest you read this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/79923-diy-rimless-tank.html

There are a few youtube videos on the topic and google will give you some step by 
step DIYs


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

DogFish2.0 said:


> i suggest you read this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/79923-diy-rimless-tank.html
> 
> There are a few youtube videos on the topic and google will give you some step by
> step DIYs


I will say to go thicker than recommended, build it strong, build it right.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

What size should I order for my 5 pieces of glass if the thickness is 6mm and I will stick them at the sides of the base glass so as to end up with a tank 60cmx30cmx45cm?

Do I take into account the silicon as well? Will it take up any thickness in the overall build?


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

hadjici2 said:


> What size should I order for my 5 pieces of glass if the thickness is 6mm and I will stick them at the sides of the base glass so as to end up with a tank 60cmx30cmx45cm?
> 
> Do I take into account the silicon as well? Will it take up any thickness in the overall build?


The front and back must be the length of the bottom + the thickness (6mm) x2

The sides are as wide as the bottom.

The front, back, sides are the same height.

You do not factor in the thickness of the silicone as it will be the same additional dimension 
in all seams.

No disrespect intended, but you sound to be maybe a bit inexperienced in DIY type projects? I won't 
discourage you. The only way to learn any type of art or mechanical skill is to work in that medium. I really suggest you build a smaller prototype out of scrape 1st. Do *NOT* have family "help" you....have your family members *TEACH* you. Learn how to cut glass, learn how to grind the edges, learn how to assemble neatly. Gain skills.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

DogFish2.0 said:


> The front and back must be the length of the bottom + the thickness (6mm) x2
> 
> The sides are as wide as the bottom.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Don't worry all cutting and edge grinding will be done by the factory. I will just silicon the glass pieces together.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Double post sorry


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

hadjici2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Don't worry all cutting and edge grinding will be done by the factory. I will just silicon the glass pieces together.


You've missed the whole point :sad:

You have family in the business that can teach you a skill. Few people have that. All knowledge is empowering.

Well, best of luck.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

DogFish2.0 said:


> You've missed the whole point :sad:
> 
> You have family in the business that can teach you a skill. Few people have that. All knowledge is empowering.
> 
> Well, best of luck.


I am afraid you might have mistaken me for another person. I don't have any family in the business


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Forgive I did in fact, confuse you with an other thread.


----------

